# very rare fosgate amps!!



## BUMPN (Nov 8, 2014)

My good friend In Arizona sent me pics of these amps that he has and owns. I almost fainted!! I thought I would share these pics with u guys. And the power 1000 has "blue" lights there on top of the heat sink, instead of the usual red ones. Only a few of these were made. He also has the documents stating this amp should not be removed from the Rockford Fosgate factory! I told him he has to be the luckiest guy on the planet! hope you guys enjoy this "eye candy" experience as I did.


----------



## Beezlebub (Dec 6, 2014)

Those polished amps look cool. I have an old Punch 30 that I am quite fond of but it's in rough shape. Or it was last time I saw it. I loaned it to my brother in law and now hes my ex-BIL so I haven't seen it for a few years LOL


----------



## BUMPN (Nov 8, 2014)

Beezlebub said:


> Those polished amps look cool. I have an old Punch 30 that I am quite fond of but it's in rough shape. Or it was last time I saw it. I loaned it to my brother in law and now hes my ex-BIL so I haven't seen it for a few years LOL


dang! ex bil or not, i'd still be hunting his ass!!lol


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

BUMPN said:


> My good friend In Arizona sent me pics of these amps that he has and owns. I almost fainted!! I thought I would share these pics with u guys. And the power 1000 has "blue" lights there on top of the heat sink, instead of the usual red ones. Only a few of these were made. *He also has the documents stating this amp should not be removed from the Rockford Fosgate factory!* I told him he has to be the luckiest guy on the planet! hope you guys enjoy this "eye candy" experience as I did.


So....he stole the Power 1000 amps from Rockford?


----------



## BUMPN (Nov 8, 2014)

bigbubba said:


> So....he stole the Power 1000 amps from Rockford?


LOL..NO STOLE:laugh:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

It could be these were prototype's.But since they have been released there not a big secret anymore.
Or,they were used for shows or demos by RF employees on a loan only basis.After the newness wore off they were sold.
But,having that paper work,it doesn't look good.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

PM me if you are interested in the matching Distro Block :


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

He likely worked for Fosgate here in Tempe. I used to get tons of stuff back in HS from my cousin's husband who was an engineer for them. A current coworker of mine's husband works for them now and is one of the higher ups in engineering IIRC. She said they forced him to install gear in his old 80s Chevy pickup because he was "the only one on their team that didn't have an install."


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

That distro is sweet! Always wanted to run the amps, but never seen one of those.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Those polished DSM amps look SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## russeler (Jan 20, 2015)

Those are really neat amplifiers. Who's your friend in Arizona? I have several buddies there in Tempe and Chandler.


----------

